# Renting A House



## andrea333 (Jan 17, 2019)

Hello All 

I would like to rent a house in Progreso Yucatan, Mexico and would like some advise as to what questions I should be asking before signing on the dotted line?

Thanks


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

get a lawyer to review the lese and tell you what you can expect and wht you cannot expect. The tenants here have more rights than in the US but you should know the do´s and dont and negociate everything you do not like or agree with befor signing. Lawyers are not expensive here and that gives you a little extra security..


----------



## andrea333 (Jan 17, 2019)

Any good referral for a lawyer in the Progreso, Merida area?


----------

